# Argentina Fixed match??



## milford (May 2, 2010)

I just received message from site ************ with fixed match from argentina. There is copy of msg

May's Exclusive Soccer tip #1

Kick off time:
02.05.2010, 19:15 (GMT+01)

League:
Argentina Clausura

Match:
San Lorenzo - Argentinos Juniors 2 (Away win)

Odd: 2.50

Best regards,
Your Smartest Betting Advisor



Any info????


----------



## milford (May 2, 2010)

What can i say, it was really fixed!
ht 1:0
ft 1:2 in '90!!!
AMAISING!

great tip, but i placed only 200 euros on away win :S


----------

